# How much sand



## airbaggedmazda (Apr 27, 2010)

How much sand woud I need to get a couple of inches in the bottom of my 29g (30x12) tank.


----------



## Raf (Nov 6, 2010)

30lbs ish....


----------



## airbaggedmazda (Apr 27, 2010)

Thank you Raf


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Aquarium Calculator - Unit Conversion Tables


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

Probably no more than about 20 lbs.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

discuspaul said:


> Probably no more than about 20 lbs.


I would agree. about 20lbs for a sand depth of 1inch is enough. Deeper sand depth may cause anaerobic problems so it's important to keep the sand disturbed regularly to avoid compacted 'pockets' where things can rot and anaerobic bacteria can thrive which makes the water smell bad and be toxic to the fish.


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Gonna agree with some of the posts so far, but what are your intentions with this 29G setup? Planted ? Biotope? Breeding ? If your going with plants,your gonna need a 2inch + base for roots to properly setup and expand.As for everything else, a 1-1.5 inch base is easy to clean and maintain.If your keeping bottow dwellers(loaches,plecos,cories etc) expect patches,sand piles,and your own personal decorators



airbaggedmazda said:


> How much sand woud I need to get a couple of inches in the bottom of my 29g (30x12) tank.


----------

